# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Интернет реклама

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте нормальный сайт на котором можно заказать качественную интернет рекламу.

----------


## Сергей Петров

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода сайт искать через интернет поисковики яндекса или гугла.

----------


## Аркадий

Я тоже долгое время искал нормальную компанию где можно заказать качественную интернет рекламу и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://firstline.by/ туда и обратился.

----------


## Mangusta92

Обращался как к студиям, так и фрилансерам. Самый лучший результаты за последнее время мои рекламные кампании в Google показывают после настройки и оптимизации рекламы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Рентабельность составляет больше 30%!!! Рекомендую

----------

